# Boarding above the clouds at Timberline



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

Shots from this am at Timberline; the best resort in OR imo


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)




----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

RallySoob said:


> Shots from this am at Timberline; the best resort in OR imo
> 
> View attachment 162316
> 
> ...



Thinking about moving to places near Portland in the future. How is Timberline Lodge as a local resort that I can visit whenever I get time?


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

Timberline is the one. The only reaort open in the summer time too


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

I’ll have to find a pic I have of my tent set up next to the parking lot, I woke up early and stepped out of the tent for a beautiful pic of the clouds just below us.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

barry831125 said:


> Thinking about moving to places near Portland in the future. How is Timberline Lodge as a local resort that I can visit whenever I get time?


No. Not at all. Portland has become MEGA crowded and the outdoors is even worse. Timberline on weekends the road closes about an hour before the lifts even start as the mountain fills up. I've twice this season left my house in downtown at 6 am, driven to the mountain through traffic only to get forced to turn around at 8 am and either sit on the road until noon when parking opens back up, or drive back home. I've also sat in traffic leaving the mountain for upwards of 4 hours MULTIPLE times. Many of my friends now leave Portland at about 4:30-5:00 am to drive to the mountain beat traffic. Get in the parking lot at about 7 am and sleep in their car for an hour, then ride only until noon and leave to beat the traffic home.

Hiking and drive through scenic areas are all starting to require pre-booked permits. It's pretty unreal.

If you do still come out for some reason, no offense to the OP, but Timberline is the most scenic resort on the mountain but also extremely flat. If you're a very mellow rider who wants green and blue groomers or go to the mountain for more just the scenery, It's great for that. But on a powder day the resorts so flat it's almost unridable. Locals refer to it as "flatline"It's cool that they offer summer riding but it's a thing you do once or twice. Meadows offers the best overall terrain on Mt Hood by a mile and a half but it's crowds are just as bad if not worse. There's also Skibowl which is TINY and OLD, has all like single fixed 2 person chairs, is low elevation so it gets rain a lot in the middle of winter, but does have the best small areas of terrain.


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

lab49232 said:


> No. Not at all. Portland has become MEGA crowded and the outdoors is even worse. Timberline on weekends the road closes about an hour before the lifts even start as the mountain fills up. I've twice this season left my house in downtown at 6 am, driven to the mountain through traffic only to get forced to turn around at 8 am and either sit on the road until noon when parking opens back up, or drive back home. I've also sat in traffic leaving the mountain for upwards of 4 hours MULTIPLE times. Many of my friends now leave Portland at about 4:30-5:00 am to drive to the mountain beat traffic. Get in the parking lot at about 7 am and sleep in their car for an hour, then ride only until noon and leave to beat the traffic home.
> 
> Hiking and drive through scenic areas are all starting to require pre-booked permits. It's pretty unreal.
> 
> If you do still come out for some reason, no offense to the OP, but Timberline is the most scenic resort on the mountain but also extremely flat. If you're a very mellow rider who wants green and blue groomers or go to the mountain for more just the scenery, It's great for that. But on a powder day the resorts so flat it's almost unridable. Locals refer to it as "flatline"It's cool that they offer summer riding but it's a thing you do once or twice. Meadows offers the best overall terrain on Mt Hood by a mile and a half but it's crowds are just as bad if not worse. There's also Skibowl which is TINY and OLD, has all like single fixed 2 person chairs, is low elevation so it gets rain a lot in the middle of winter, but does have the best small areas of terrain.


Thanks for the useful information. That sounds pretty annoying....I definitely hate traffics. I guess most of the resorts near California and Seatle are probably in a similar condition. Probably need to find a way to do weekday rides or just wake up super early :\. Now I am kinda glad that we don't have that kind of crowd here in PA, but our resort is so tiny.


----------



## RallySoob (11 mo ago)

I live in Eugene. its much better than pdx or salem imo . you either live in Eugene or Bend or not in Oregon all  

The best dunes in the usa or an hour drive west. willamette pass is an hour south... hoodoo is close too. Its about 2.5hr drive to the hood area where the good boarding is & I got no problem doing it almost every weekend myself.


----------



## screth (10 mo ago)

Love being above the clouds while
Portland is dark and grey


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Nice pics. But bachelor is the best. Just has so much to offer. I ride Bachelor, all of Hood, and Willamette pass. All have there pro's and cons. The traffic leaving Hood is terrible even during the week. Two hours to get there three to get home.


----------

